# Scott Grove - knowledgeable or knob?



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been perusing Youtube vids again, looking for tips, tricks and advice as well as gear demos. I've tripped over a guy named Scott Grove who seems knowledgeable for the most part, but then he says crazy stuff that makes no sense like Gibson and Martin don't know what they are doing...

Is this guy actually knowledgeable or a knob??

What a collection...I'm green with envy


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

I vote for knob,I've seen a few of his vids.
He sure likes to hear himself talk,pretty full of himself .
From chatter on a couple of different forums,don't disagree with any opinions in his vids ,your comment will be deleated and possibly you will be slagged openly and then blocked from any further communication.
Some guys even claim he has messaged them privately to tear them down some more.
Check the comments on his youtube vids,100% glowing,not a dissenter in any I've seen.
He might know some stuff,but there are lots of guys who know as much and put it across better .

I will admit to having a laugh or two however.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought this would be a poll.

he's one of those guys who gets an idea in his head and no matter what he finds out afterwards, no matter what proof, no matter what reasoning, he will not give up on the idea in his head.

he may get some stuff right--but often for the wrong reasons.

I tend to avoid his videos these days as much as possible.
If he ever changes, I will check him out again.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

he doesn't have to be one or the other. could be both. A lot of really bright knowledgeable ppl are also believers in outdated info, half truths, personal opinion passed off as fact. or simply not as smart as they think they are.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

He's both.

There are plenty of knowledgable sources who are not.

I'll get my advice elsewhere.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

zontar said:


> I thought this would be a poll.


Should be! I would like to see the results.

I would vote "knob" and agree with pretty much everything Bubb said.

I also agree with the 'both' sentiment but hey, there are all kinds of great people who aren't knobs that one can get excellent advice from!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

he's a little over the top for sure, but he's always entertaining. He's very good at voicing his opions.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Insufferably longwinded. Slow to get to the point which he then belabours.

The internet makes anyone who is deluded enough believe they are an authority on anything they can imagine.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks gang, now I had to go look for this.........special person.
I prefer Just Nick or Brett Kingman. JMO.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Listened to enough of him for one lifetime. He may be correct on some things, but I just can't handle listening to him prattle on and on. He is a blowhard.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Insufferably longwinded. Slow to get to the point which he then belabours.
> 
> The internet makes anyone who is deluded enough believe they are an authority on anything they can imagine.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


That's got to be his #1 fault. Even if I'm actually interested in what he's yappin about, I find myself thinking, "would you please just get to the point"!!


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Haven't watched any Scott Grove, but I'll check him out a clip or two just for the possible entertainment value. Just wanted to second bzrkrage's recommendation for Just Nick or Brett Kingman (aka Burgs). I'd like to recommend Andy at ProGuitarShop.com, but his stuff is all positive because he's selling (and the no pick thing, combined with ridiculous ability/talent makes me feel inadequate. :Smiley-fart 

Neil


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Scott grove's number one resource for information is...............
Ed Roman's website. 

Ed roman is a genuinely smart guy when it comes to guitars, he has his repair shop to demonstrate and back up his more abstract or controversial claims. 

Ed Roman's article on Gibson Headstock joints is always worth a read. 

Scott is a regurgitator of Ed's opinions, and much like a corporate executive or politician he states others opinions and conclusions as if they came down from heaven only for his brain to translate. Like he had John Smiths magic translation stones. 

Scott Grove is knowledgable 
Scott Grove is a knob. 

He Is also more well known as a guitar player / commentator than any of us on this and many other forums.
controversy breeds success


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> <snip> Scott is a regurgitator of Ed's opinions, and much like a corporate executive or politician he states others opinions and conclusions as if they came down from heaven only for his brain to translate. Like he had John Smiths magic translation stones.
> 
> Scott Grove is knowledgable
> Scott Grove is a knob.


How 'bout "Joseph Smith" and "golden tablets"? :smile-new:

Otherwise agreed, and when Mr. Grove gets it wrong the ill-informed don't know enough to separate it from truth, so his ignorance spreads. The internet at work, buyer beware.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

boyscout said:


> How 'bout "Joseph Smith" and "golden tablets?"



I screwed up the reference. My bad. 

Thanks for the correction. But even Joseph Smith needed the translation stone/crystal to read the Golden Tablets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;06jF1EG8o-Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06jF1EG8o-Q[/video]


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Ed Roman is a tool too though.

Ed: "those so-and-so things are garbage and not worth anything"

check his site: "so-and-so thing for sale: $3500.00"


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

smorgdonkey said:


> Ed Roman is a tool too though.
> 
> Ed: "those so-and-so things are garbage and not worth anything"
> 
> check his site: "so-and-so thing for sale: $3500.00"



I buy and sell stuff all the time as well I don't like.
selling something that's " not worth it" for 3500 is just opportunistic. 

If if I tell you it's not worth 3500, and you purchase it for 3500 anyway, which one of us is the tool?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

scott grove can be abrasive, but i have never heard him say things that weren't true. he's waaaaayyy more long winded than even i am, and that's saying something! he's ok for entertainment value, if you like that sort of thing, but if i want to learn there are better sources for beginner and intermediate players.

there's texas blues alley, if you want to learn srv, hendrix, and well mostly just srv https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFu4-s7sHRkYIwo8VqYLYkg

i like steve stein, he has some cool videos on a channel called "lesson face" https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV5PCRcfJvpOsFg7-bH8N4A

if you wanna learn mule tunes, go to tehorix789 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPNOkPNkmiRW1lz6tl6xpKA
there was one place i wanted to mention but i can't remember the name of it.

there are others i've used for a particular song, or whatever, but most of them are all doing several versions of the same four videos: pentatonic scale, major scale, mixing major and minor scale, how to play eruption/canon rock/wonderful slippery thing/other wheedly-deedly song i can't remember right now. but if you dig, there's lost of good ones out there, but just like the fairy tales, you gotta kiss alotta frogs to find your princess. i will save you a little time by telling you to avoid marty schwarts, and anyone else from guitarjams.com, or david taub/next level guitar i'm not a big fan of jamplay either, unless someone is a total beginner. then they should do ok with those guys for a few weeks


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Just in case some here are not aware (based on so many present-tense comments), Ed Roman is no longer with us.... http://www.ctvnews.ca/guitar-builder-to-the-stars-ed-roman-dead-at-61-1.744124 - gone three years as of yesterday. 

So, Mr. Grove may just be stepping into a "vacant-three-years" spot in the grand scheme of things...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Didn't know that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Look up the scott grove thread at metalguitarist.org, it was hilarious.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Budda said:


> Look up the scott grove thread at metalguitarist.org, it was hilarious.


Is that the one about tone woods? Last place (forum) you would ever expect to see a discussion about tone woods. :sFun_dancing:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Is that the one about tone woods? Last place (forum) you would ever expect to see a discussion about tone woods. :sFun_dancing:


Have a poke around, we discuss everything. It just usuallybdevolves to inside jokes, insults and various other things. Lots of knowledge there, and I spend more time there than here.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> I buy and sell stuff all the time as well I don't like.
> selling something that's " not worth it" for 3500 is just opportunistic.
> 
> If if I tell you it's not worth 3500, and you purchase it for 3500 anyway, which one of us is the tool?


Well, that wasn't the point. His 'reviews' of items, which often seemed never-ending and negative in every aspect would convince just about anyone that they would be a tool to buy it. My guess was that his sales were affected (not that he cared but that's pretty toolish too IMO). His negative BS was more along the lines of 'that stuff is horrible - buy my custom shop stuff' (which was a bazillion dollars) which never went to far with me. In fact, it rather reminded me of a blowhard in high school putting some kid down to make himself appear superior. That almost always backfires with me. 



grumpyoldman said:


> Just in case some here are not aware (based on so many present-tense comments), Ed Roman is no longer with us.... http://www.ctvnews.ca/guitar-builder-to-the-stars-ed-roman-dead-at-61-1.744124 - gone three years as of yesterday.
> 
> So, Mr. Grove may just be stepping into a "vacant-three-years" spot in the grand scheme of things...
> 
> ...


I seem to recall a thread on another forum when he passed...but I didn't think of it until I read your post. Indeed, there may be a changing of the supplies in the toolbox. Cheers.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

zontar said:


> I thought this would be a poll.


Damn, I didn't think of that 

- - - Updated - - -



Mooh said:


> Insufferably longwinded. Slow to get to the point which he then belabours.


I find this to be bang on


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

djmarcelca said:


> Scott Grove is knowledgable
> Scott Grove is a knob.
> 
> He Is also more well known as a guitar player / commentator than any of us on this and many other forums.
> controversy breeds success


After 3 pages of responses, it appears that the general consensus is that he is both. However, I think your closing holds much water.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Scotty said:


> I think your closing holds much water.


True...he is well-known but how many people have put in the effort to become known? As players - perhaps a few but I don't know of any bands he has been in or great cuts by him. 

As a commentator - I don't know of anyone who has put forth that much effort. I bet that if a few people put in that much effort then a few people would reach the level of notoriety. If you make a few bonehead statements, it isn't long before a few people from guitar forums take note and post your videos...then many other guitar players watch too.

That Phil X dude makes lots (although probably sponsored to do so) of videos and does it seemingly effortlessly. Even if one doesn't like Phil, he never comes off as a d-b know-it-all and gets to the gd point.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the Phil X vids, but he's hawking stuff for Fretted Americana.
I doubt Phil does much else than show up and play, and play well.

I checked out Scotts vids of his collection, before he downsized.
I think there are three parts to cover all the bases, over a few hours.
He covers a few hundred instruments, so mostly rundowns of each.
Some rare and oddball stuff I hadn't seen before, interesting.

He's opinionated, I agree on some stuff, maybe not on his delivery though.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

sulphur said:


> I like the Phil X vids


I've watched quite a few, though I dont like his drug induced antics. 9 times out of 10 hes flying and trying to be funny or cool. I wish he would take a more professional approach and show us what he does well


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I'll admit to thoroughly enjoying Phil X's approach and get enjoyment out of his enjoyment, although I do know what you mean and can see how it doesn't appeal to everybody. What does bug me a little from the few I've watched is he plays everything full pelt, full volume. He's a heck of a player and so I just wish he'd show some slow, moody subtlety to his playing a bit more often. I've no doubt he's more than capable of that kind of tasteful playing, but he just doesn't show it in the clips I've seen.

Neil


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Option1 said:


> I'll admit to thoroughly enjoying Phil X's approach and get enjoyment out of his enjoyment, although I do know what you mean and can see how it doesn't appeal to everybody. What does bug me a little from the few I've watched is he plays everything full pelt, full volume. He's a heck of a player and so I just wish he'd show some slow, moody subtlety to his playing a bit more often. I've no doubt he's more than capable of that kind of tasteful playing, but he just doesn't show it in the clips I've seen.
> 
> Neil


I like Phil as well. I think hes sometimes misunderstood. Hes one of those high energy kinds of ppl (I wish I was more like that), so ppl think hes either on drugs or an airhead. But in reality he's just living his dream and loving every minute of it, and not taking anything too seriously.
I think he prob could play slow, but its not his style. It would be like EVH playing slow.
He's pure rock and roll.

After all, the guy is getting paid to do this (skip to 6:20 until 6:30) lol: 
[video=youtube;zDP_vrca230]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDP_vrca230[/video]


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I like Phil as well. I think hes sometimes misunderstood. Hes one of those high energy kinds of ppl so ppl think hes either on drugs or an airhead.
> [video=youtube;zDP_vrca230]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDP_vrca230[/video]


There are other vids where hes performing in a trio where he's flying on artificial energy. Hes good...damn good. Probably a real cool guy, but I lost respect. Firm line with me


----------

